# Advice and info about dubai please!



## Rachael24 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have recently applied for a job in Dubai but I know absolutely nothing about Dubai!! 
Obviously I have tried to do some research but there are alot of contradicting views out there and some very bad press, so I want some advice from people who have lived and worked there.
The job is in an area called Nad al Sheba (not sure where this is and I am having trouble finding a map!).
I would like to know some more information about the area, what it's like to live and work in Dubai and also about living expenses. The salary for the job is 4000 a month and includes accomodation with utility bills paid. Is this high/low for the area? Will it be ample to live on? 
What is public transport like? Is it fairly essential to have a car and if so am I able to do this prior to getting a residency visa? Will a UK licence suffice? 
I am about to graduate from University and moving abroad will be a HUGE step to take. I am trying to gather as much info as I can to help with decision making so please help!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, I'll be shouted down for this but here goes......

Firstly I love this place, yes it takes some getting used to, but it's a great place to live, pretty much crime free but a bit on the expensive (though not as expensive as 2 years ago) side.

Nad Al Sheba, well there's a few areas, some are near emirates road - around 10 miles out of town, others (where Godolphin and Meydan are, are a lot nearer town, find a map look at where Safa Park is and basically follow the road that's to the south of it inland, that's NAS.

You can live on AED4000/month - plentyof people do after all their bills have been paid, but realistically you could do with a car cos taxis - even though there's lots of them get rather expensive. There are bus routes and the metro (think docklands light railway), but as I've never been on them I can't comment - and they're full of smellies....

You can't own a car without a residency, as you can't get a licence (bring your UK incl paper one and it's around AED300 to get it swapped), you can hire a car, but that'll cost you at least 1000/month. Basically get your company to sort the residency out straightaway.

Be prepared for a lot of arse ache when you're doing your medical etc. keep your chin up it only needs doing once every 3 years.

At 24 and a graduate I reckon you'll love the lifestyle here, come along, have fun and see what happens, you only live once!

Oh and if you want to leave your job, it's always easier to get another while you're here - it's not what, but who you know.

Go for it hun, you know it makes sense!


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

If EVERYTHING (mainly housing, transport, medical) is paid for you can survive on 4000/month however, but make sure they pay for everything and the 4000 is just for your spending money. 4000 is around 700 pounds and most UK expats (even graduates) should expect at least 6000+. Experienced professionals are getting around 20-50k a month.

Living cost is about the same as UK, if you can't survive on 700 pounds a month in UK, you won't manage it here. If you are into clubbing, drinking, its a lot more expensive here than in UK.

Good luck


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I would guess that once my bills, car payments etc are taken care of and the 5000AED a month I send home has gone, I live on less than 4000AED a month. I drink heavily twice a week (though in bars/restaurants only once a week) and eat well. And I fly abroad (Sri Lanka and Kathmandu so far) perhaps three times a year.

If you are not going to very expensive restaurants and bars (we tend to spend 200AED each a week on one all you can eat and drink buffet) it is easily possible to live on that much.

You will need a car though.


----------



## zacked (Mar 20, 2010)

AED 4,000/ - is alright if all and i repeat ALL the expenses are paid..


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Just however...clarify one thing with your employer...what sort of accommodation are you actually getting. If your net take home is 4000 AED and you are a fresh graduate...I wouldn't be surprised that your employer might be putting you up with a lot of other people on sharing basis. It's okay if it's like 3-4 other people, where everyone get's their own room...but there have been instances where they have had more than double or even treble the people per room...I know somebody who was hired as a manager in a crane company, was being offered 8K, with accommodation, bills and transportation being paid by the employer. Thank God the gentleman investigated before hand and found out that if he would have landed here...he would have had to share a room with 16 other people (basically one big hall with 16 beds in it) and he was coming here as a manager who was supposed to look after the entire operations in the absence of the CEO.

So find out what does your employer actually mean when they say accommodation and bills are paid.

Secondly, Dubai is a great and beautiful place...where one can actually live their dream life...and that is exactly what the pitfall is. With 4K a month, you have to learn to live on a tight budget and not give in to your temptations. Being a fresh grad, it is very hard not to...Dubai does not forgive. The day you go beyond your means, that is the day when devastation begins...you can easily end up in Jail for bounced cheques.

So clarify a few things with your employer, get a reality check on how you plan to spend your initial years here and be ready to fight off lifestyle temptations...unless you have a nice big fortune or a trust fund lying somewhere and you actually don't care about what you earn.


----------



## junaidrafique (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure 4000 is enough though. I would double check the contract because what people say here is usually not always true since there is little regulation. I would say 6000 is what would allow you to enjoy life in Dubai rather than 4000 where you never leave the apartment and live on local version of pot noodle.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If the accomodations are close and you do not have to utilize taxis daily, 4000 is very doable.


----------



## luci2shoes (Oct 28, 2008)

Rachael24 said:


> I have recently applied for a job in Dubai but I know absolutely nothing about Dubai!!
> Obviously I have tried to do some research but there are alot of contradicting views out there and some very bad press, so I want some advice from people who have lived and worked there.
> The job is in an area called Nad al Sheba (not sure where this is and I am having trouble finding a map!).
> I would like to know some more information about the area, what it's like to live and work in Dubai and also about living expenses. The salary for the job is 4000 a month and includes accomodation with utility bills paid. Is this high/low for the area? Will it be ample to live on?
> ...


WOW Rachael, 
if that is 4000 dirhams a month that is one heck of a way to start your earning career, that is 6000 pounds a month! you can afford a 3 bed villa if you wanted!! but if you settled for a 2 bed you would obviously be able to save up some serious money. Way to go!! Good luck with your degree.
After the crisis there are many people earning from 2000 dirhams a month, which is tough. 4000 is a piece of cake!
Lucia


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Think you need to brush up on your exchange rates love!


----------



## luci2shoes (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry - as I am in Oman at the mo, and it is late in the evening for me, I was working out the salary in Omani Rials, not Dirhams. 
All I can add is, ensure you will have health insurance. What and where the accommodation is? If it is a one bed apartment for you alone? or shared house? Food is reasonable enough, just be sensible about where you go.
There are bus and metro services but I am not sure where the area is you will be working. Better to have a car.
Good luck - don't be afraid to ask all you can before you take the huge step. Just don't take out credit cards, loans and all that - so if you decide it isn't for you, you can just hop on a plane to your next destination!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you sure you've got 2 shoes and not just one?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe one big dual shoe?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

luci2shoes said:


> Sorry - as I am in Oman at the mo, and it is late in the evening for me, I was working out the salary in Omani Rials, not Dirhams.
> All I can add is, ensure you will have health insurance. What and where the accommodation is? If it is a one bed apartment for you alone? or shared house? Food is reasonable enough, just be sensible about where you go.
> There are bus and metro services but I am not sure where the area is you will be working. Better to have a car.
> Good luck - don't be afraid to ask all you can before you take the huge step. Just don't take out credit cards, loans and all that - so if you decide it isn't for you, you can just hop on a plane to your next destination!


Well this the Dubai forum, so it is fair to assume the poster was using UAE Dirhams. Please take care with comments as you could seriously mislead someone. Thank you.

-


----------



## MasJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Rent it easily your biggest expense in Dubai. You just need to be very clear on what kind of accommodation you're being given and where it's going to be. How far from work is also important and whether you'll have any kind of transportation.

Nad Al Sheba isn't a great area. Infact, I'm not even sure what there is in there, apart from the flamingos. However, it's not very far from the main areas in the city so you should be fine.

You can convert your UK license here and drive, or drive on your UK license while you're on a visit visa. However, renting a car would usually cost you about AED 1,500 at-least. Even if you go for older models.

Public transport to Nad Al Sheba is probably pretty bad so don't rely on that. Ask where they're putting you up, the kind of apartment and with how many people. Very important questions.

Once we know where that is, it would be easier to tell you what you can expect from your life here =P


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to disagree with the other posters because I don't think 4000 Dhs. is very much at all even if housing is paid. Dubai is very expensive although I agree it is a pretty cool place. I think the salary would be much more appealing if you were living in a smaller emirate like Al Ain or Ras Al Khaimah. I suppose if you're good with money you could do ok. I think you'd really like it there. Good luck.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I also think that Dhs 4,000 is a very low salary, bearing in mind the cost of living and flights.

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, while it's possible to live on 4k, you wouldn't enjoy it. Dubai's not the sort of place you want to live where you have to scrape by financially.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

How come you applied for a job not knowing anyhting about the place? Just curious


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Interesting that the original poster posed the question, had loads of replies, and has never been back, not even to say thanks.

Sometimes you wonder why you bother.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can resist the shopping, 4000 might be enough (if all your expenses are paid).


----------

